# Help, I need a bold red kit wine for my wife



## tucson (Mar 25, 2014)

She loves the bold dry reds, suggestions?


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 26, 2014)

CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll second the Red Mountain, and will add a Winery Series Super Tuscan. Different styles, but both pretty big and bold, IMHO.


----------



## Elmer (Mar 26, 2014)

Never tried the cab, not am I a fan of cab (atleast until I try a good one)

However, I agree on the Tuscan.
Big, bold, takes oak (if applicable).!

Best of luck!


----------



## Dino466 (Mar 26, 2014)

I like the Cellar Craft Showcase Amanore and RJS CCWS Super Tuscan.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 26, 2014)

Tucson,

are we talking about a kit or are you open to making wine from fresh grapes? 

If fresh grapes, The Chilean grapes that are coming (1st week of may) tend to be bolder (IMHO) than the same varietals that we get from Ca. Try doing a nice carmenere or even a cab/merlot blend.


----------



## GaDawg (Mar 26, 2014)

RJ Spagnols Winery Series Super Tuscan
Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon 
Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't forget the Cellar Craft Showcase Rosso Fortissimo

Description: Multiple-medal winner, Cellar Craft's original "crushed grape pack" wine. Super Tuscan style red blended from Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot, Sangiovese, and other Italian varietals, fermented on crushed Yakima Merlot grapes. A big, full-bodied wine with solid structure and bold fruit notes. Complex cassis, plum, and cherry notes balance the bold tannins. French and American oak contribute toasty vanilla and greater depth in this intense wine. A minimum 6 months of aging is required to begin to see harmony develop; a year is better, and two years yields a very special wine for your enjoyment.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 26, 2014)

oops, sorry, should have read the title of this post.......


----------



## RickC (Mar 26, 2014)

I second the CC Rosso Fortissimo


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## tonyt (Mar 26, 2014)

I've done the Rosso Fortissimo and the RJS Super Tuscan, I recommend the ST over the RF but both are excellent. I did several of the CC RF but tried the RJS ST last year and it will be my go to Super Tuscan blend from now on. Additionally the Wine Expert Eclipse Cabernet Sauv is fantastic.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 26, 2014)

tonyt said:


> I've done the Rosso Fortissimo and the RJS Super Tuscan, I's recommend the ST over the RF but both are excellent. I did several of the CC RF but tried the RJS ST last year and it will be my go to Super Tuscan blend from now on. Additionally the Wine Expert Eclipse Cabernet Sauv is fantastic.


 
I'll take that as a recommendation, Tony. Next bold red I do will be the RJS ST. Maybe I can find one lying around this weekend.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2014)

Yep, the RJS Winery Series ST is awesome, I havent tried the EP version of that yet.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 26, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> I'll take that as a recommendation, Tony. Next bold red I do will be the RJS ST. Maybe I can find one lying around this weekend.



I'll second his recommendation.


----------



## tonyt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wade E said:


> Yep, the RJS Winery Series ST is awesome, I havent tried the EP version of that yet.



Yep. Hopefully the EP is the same as Winery just with more juice. I may have to try it soon.


----------



## wildvines (Mar 26, 2014)

Starting my ws st this weekend excited. Will do few tweaks. And change the yeast. Can't wait. Then the WE LE Oregon Pinot noir is next


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 26, 2014)

Man, no one sells RJS within 70 miles of me! I try to avoid mail order if I can, but I guess I can't!


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Mar 27, 2014)

I would second every recommendation so far in this thread and I would add the CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot - it is extraordinary!


----------



## Elmer (Mar 27, 2014)

Wade E said:


> Yep, the RJS Winery Series ST is awesome, I havent tried the EP version of that yet.



I made the EP ST,
but have never tried the Winery Series ST.

I am going to save my pennies and try to make and EP ST atleast once a year.
I will consistently drink this stuff.


----------



## heatherd (Mar 28, 2014)

I tasted the winery series super tuscan I bottled recently, and it is going to be really great over time.
Heather


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## heatherd (Mar 28, 2014)

Also did a Cru Select Chilean Malbec that has turned out well, despite not being a very expensive kit.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## wildvines (Mar 29, 2014)

Just started my WS super Tuscan tonight. Added ft tannin to primary and squeezed the merlot grapes several times. Excited about this one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## tonyt (Mar 29, 2014)

wildvines said:


> Just started my WS super Tuscan tonight. Added ft tannin to primary and squeezed the merlot grapes several times.
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


Carlos your wife is in for a treat with this one. I just thought of something funny concerning wives and grape squeezing but if I post it the Mods will delete my post so just use your imagination and keep squeezing till you remove them.


----------



## wildvines (Mar 29, 2014)

tonyt said:


> Carlos your wife is on for a treat with this one. I just thought of something funny concerning wives and grape squeezing but if I post it the Mods will delete my post so just use your imagination and keep squeezing till you remove them.




Lmao. Yes sir will keep on squeezing


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 30, 2014)

What has everyone paid for the Super Tuscan kit?


----------



## tonyt (Mar 30, 2014)

136.79 at FVW. That's "club" price, but everybody is in the "growers club" just for signing up. Mine was actually $10 less than that because it was on sale at the time. George has monthly sales on different items.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks just getting a feel for what a good price for it is. Being in Canada I guess the overall price is lower. My local shop sells it for $122.99...


----------



## wildvines (Mar 30, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> What has everyone paid for the Super Tuscan kit?




106 plus 25 shipping


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## heatherd (Mar 31, 2014)

From the place I use:
RJS En Primeur super tuscan is 119+shipping. 
RJS Winery Series is 108+shipping.
Heather


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## H2O (Mar 31, 2014)

I paid 127.00 here in Alberta.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I guess $123 is average then


----------



## wildvines (Apr 3, 2014)

End of the day it's only few dollars lol


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Phytotech (Apr 3, 2014)

You guys are awful..

They had the RJS winery series on sale at a local shop, 103$ had to pick up the ST after all the rave reviews here on the site. Pitched it without tweaks and is now racked into the secondary.

And to top it all off his little buddy the Winery series OVZ followed him home.

The wife complains about all the wine in the cellar but she doesn't complain when drinking it after at least a year of aging.


Anyway no idea what these will taste like the only Big reds I've done from kits that are drinkable are the WE Eclipse Cab (at 15 months it is super good, was weird from 9-12 months had 2 bottles then, but was good from 6-8 months 2 bottles then) and the discontinued Kenridge founders series Aussie riverlands Shiraz (not as oaky as the cab but super smooth at 14 months, I'd say I prefer it to the cab but probably because it isn't around anymore).


----------



## H2O (Apr 4, 2014)

Phytotech said:


> You guys are awful..
> 
> and the discontinued Kenridge founders series Aussie riverlands Shiraz (not as oaky as the cab but super smooth at 14 months, I'd say I prefer it to the cab but probably because it isn't around anymore).



That's great to know that you like the KR Founder's Shiraz! Didn't know much about these when I purchased one for a great deal after they were discontinued. It's been bulk aging since September, will probably bottle in by June and leave it alone for another 6 months after that before trying it.


----------

